# IEEE 802.11ac - The latest wireless networking standard



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The first thing you need to know about IEEE 802.11acthe latest wireless networking standardis that the standard isnt actually finished. Todays 802.11ac routers are based on a second draft. Early 802.11n hardware was likewise based on a draft IEEE standard, but those products were certified to assure consumers they would be compatible. Although this first generation of 802.11ac routers isnt certified in the same way, no compatibility problems have surfaced to date, so its unlikely youll encounter problems if you buy one now.

Read More


----------

